# I'm Looking for Supplement Information



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Hey, everyone. Contrary to the norm for me, I won't bore you with a really long post! I currently use a few supplements to aid in my fitness, and I'm wondering if anyone has any useful information, suggestions, etc. that may help me out.

Currently, here's what I utilize.

1) Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard 100% Whey Protein Powder

I have a shake (I add a lot of things into it) for breakfast.
I'm planning to start having one after every ride.
2) GNC Mega Men Diabetic Support Multivitamins

I take them at night so I don't piss it all out, lol.
3) Bodytech Critical Aminos XT (it's a BCAA Powder)

I just got it tonight, and had a glass after my ride.
I'm not sure if I should drink it during or after riding.
4) Hammer Nutrition Endurolytes (they're Electrolyte Tables)

I add two to my 2L hydro bladder during rides.

Does anyone have any helpful information here? I'm honestly not really sure what I'm looking for... Do you spot something missing from the list, or perhaps something that's not really necessary?

I'm just looking to make sure that I'm on track as far as supplements go. Things that will help with muscle recovery, reduce fatigue during rides, etc. My manager at work has a lot of experience with supplements, since he used to be a bodybuilder (and is getting back into it), so he's helped me quite a bit. But, input from fellow riders certainly can't hurt!

If there's any additional information that you'd like, feel free to ask. This could include details on my riding (how often, how far, terrain types, etc), diet, other exercise, etc.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

If you are not bodybuilding then ignore anything your manager says. Different workouts have different nutrition requirements. Different end goals will have different workouts. A bodybuilding workout will not make you a better rider, and may work against you (probably work against you. Heavy hypertrophy hinders aerobic endurance. An endurance workout will consume carbs and protein for fuel instead of building muscle mass). So decide what your fitness goals are before developing a workout plan.

The best supplements in the world are not a replacement for a sound diet. So make sure your eating is good before anything else. You already know all the usual dietary advice -- less sugar, less processed food, more fruits and veggies, et al, so there is no need to repeat those here.

Figure out where your normal eating patterns lie. The internet has several food tracking websites. I use the USDA Supertracker, but others work as well. Enter your daily meals ( include EVERYTHING! including the chocolate bar you grabbed on an impulse and the beer you had with the buddies after a ride. You need an accurate snapshot of what you eat -- the good, the bad, and the ugly.) Remember -- supplements like whey and recovery drinks also have calories and macro- and micronutrients and they need to be entered. Serving sizes is where most people have trouble. Be honest with how much you eat. For example, a standard serving size of most breakfast cereals is 100 grams. Most people fill their bowl 1/2 to 2/3 full, which may be 2 or 3 servings. So fill your bowl to the level you normally do, then dump it in a measuring cup or on a food scale and see how much you really eat. Food scales can be bought at Walmart for under $20 and are accurate enough for your purposes. You do not need laboratory grade precision to learn to eyeball serving sizes.

Many people track their food for a 3-4 days then print the summaries and reports. That is not enough sample time. One week minimum, two is better. You do not eat the same things every day nor eat regularly every day. It is a hassle to enter everything that enters your mouth all day, but is a necessary part of fixing your diet. Accessing the web site from your smart phone means you can enter the food as soon as you eat it, instead of trying to remember at the end of the day. After the two weeks print the reports and look at them in detail. It will breakdown your diet into type of vegetables, vitamins, minerals, et al. Then you can fine tune your daily eating choices. If you already pay attention to your daily diet chances are you are not that far off from a sound foundation and only minor adjustments may be needed.

Every three or four months are so repeat the food tracking for a couple weeks. Seasonal variations in fruit and veggie availability, changes in activity levels, food preferences, etc change throughout the year. And we are heading into the Holiday season when everyone over indulges on all the bad stuff. That is OK also, a healthy diet still has room for some candy, alcohol, and junky foods in moderation. Eating right does not mean you have to deny yourself every pleasure.

Do not fall for fad diets that tell you no dairy, no grain, no animal protein, or whatever the popular food meme of the week says. A healthy diet does not omit any food group, sugar included. Vegan is acceptable, but not required. There is nothing wrong with animal source foods if eaten in the proper amounts and the rest of your diet is healthy. 

After you get your daily diet in order reassess your supplement needs. You may find you do not need additional multivitamins or protein supplements. If you can meet your needs with real food why spend money on supplements?


----------

